# GPS Tracker Helps Cops Locate 10,000 Marijuana Plants



## FruityBud (Sep 4, 2009)

Police discovered over 10,000 marijuana plants in both Idaho and Oregon with the help of GPS tracking.

Detectives in Ada and Canyon County noticed that there were huge amounts of plastic pipes and water emitters being purchased in cash from local distributors. Suspecting production of an illegal substance, investigators planted GPS trackers on the goods and followed the suspects to their marijuana grow operations where they uncovered 6,000 marijuana plants.

Using similar tactics, police were also able to locate another 4,000 marijuana plants in a remote region of Oregon, apparently connected to this particular grow operation. Authorities arrested three men and charged them in connection to serious marijuana grows in both Idaho and Oregon. Police value the marijuana at millions of dollars.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/kpyh6m*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2009)

Millions of dollars......LOST  :cry:


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 4, 2009)

So let me wrap my head around this concept.

*IF* the police *THINK* that you might be doing something illegal, they can plant a tracking device on you or your belongings and track you in every movement you make until you lead them to something?

Let's play it another way:

A piggy sees you leave the Grocery store with several boxes of sandwich bags. All piggies know that those baggies are used by vicious dopers to put their marijuana in. With no other evidence except seeing you buy an item that *could* be used in some obscure illegal manner, that piggy now has some sort of *right* to plant a tracking device on you or your belongings and track your movements?

Nope. Sorry Piggies. You've already lost that one. This is *NOT* Nazi Germany, and the SS Storm Troopers can't just do whatever they feel like doing to the citizens of the USA.

A first year law student could get this one thrown out on nothing more than the invasion of privacy without real evidence.

Watch this one disappear from the court system without a trace.

However, the weed is still gone, so the Piggies win any way.

A nice fat $20 Million Dollar counter suit for infringement of civil rights would seem to be in order and justified in that it would teach the Brown Shirt wearing, Jack Booted Nazi wannabies from doing that again.

This is the type of Police State nobody wants to happen. "The ends justify the means" is *NOT* how the law is supposed to work.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 4, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> So let me wrap my head around this concept.
> 
> *IF* the police *THINK* that you might be doing something illegal, they can plant a tracking device on you or your belongings and track you in every movement you make until you lead them to something?
> 
> ...


 

Hey Stoney....
That is exacty what the case is here, the only thing that I could imagine that might make something like this stick, is if any of the three men had prior convictions ?  Still the procedure was wrong and It makes me grit my teeth together to think that this store would even bother being such NOSEY A-Holes to someone giving them busines ? what a bunch of idiots !
I dont understand what they could have possibly thought they could gain from turning those guys in ?


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 4, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney....
> That is exactly what the case is here, the only thing that I could imagine that might make something like this stick, is if any of the three men had prior convictions ? Still the procedure was wrong and It makes me grit my teeth together to think that this store would even bother being such NOSEY A-Holes to someone giving them business ? what a bunch of idiots !
> I don't understand what they could have possibly thought they could gain from turning those guys in ?


Nope, you can't build a case based on after-the-fact evidence. Unless the pigs were following an ex-felon around in accordance with the laws covering such a surveillance, then their initial evidence was nothing more than a normal store purchase of items used in hundreds of legal ways. To *suppose* that something will be used in an illegal act isn't grounds for the invasion of privacy that was performed.

Like I said, a first year law student could protest this at the prelim and have it thrown to the curb.

The weed is lost. Illegal substances that are found during an investigation cannot be returned to the location they were found in. They are, in fact, illegal substances and no justification for their ownership can be proven in this type of case.

If the plants had been a legal grow in a MMJ state, then the owners could come forth with complaint of lost income as a result of the damages.

In that case, a good attorney could recover damages in the amount of true value based on previous crops of equal size.

The law in the USA doesn't allow for the tracking of people, by a police agent, based on such flimsy evidence.

Had the police just followed the person without planting a tracking device on them, it's possible that they might have gotten away with that, based on the fact that they observed the people only while they were in public locations.

Tracking them into private properties by planting a tracking device on them is going beyond the intent of the law.

However, IF the cops were following a released felon who was under their jurisdiction and their actions were in accordance with parole limitations, then sure, they can get someone that way. Released Felons on parole do not have the same rights as people who do not fall into that classification.

This case doesn't seem to fall into that type of situation. It seems that the evidence was nothing more than a legal purchase of goods that are used for hundreds of legal purposes. To use that as the grounds to invade the privacy of a citizen isn't legal.

If that one flies in court, we all better start hanging our Swastikas out on our balconies. The Nazi era will have arrived again.


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2009)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc_SYKZVCKE

...*.."and I want my scalps"..*


----------

